# RUDGE time once again...yes, another one!



## HARPO (Jun 14, 2018)

This is starting to get a little out of control, lol. I don't know if these bikes are finding me or I'm finding them.

The attached photos are two from the ebay listing. I'll see when I go to pick it up (hopefully today out on Long Island) whether it's in good shape or not, but at the very least it has a lot of useful parts on it. 
Judging from the saddle alone it appears to be from sometime in the 50's, and the headlight was what drew me to the bike in the first place. Has the lovely Rudge hand crank also.

More to come...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, bike turned out to be in better shape than I thought...and the headlight works! haven't tried out the gears yet, but I now know it's from 1955 (marked on the hub). 

It didn't take to long to find another project (aye carumba!), so I know boredom will not be hitting me anytime soon.

Attached are a bunch of my "as purchased" photos. Oh, yeah as far as price...$65...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2018)

More photos...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2018)

And the last of the "before" shots...


----------



## dweenk (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice looking Rudge. I like the color, plus you got a working dyno hub. Worth more than you paid IMO.


----------



## phantom (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice Rudge near me..https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bik/d/vintage-rudge-3-speed-with/6586075205.html


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2018)

I have three other Rudge bikes...52...56...68.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2018)

As I'm now working on the paint, it's a bit obvious that this bike was cared for. Considering it's 65 years old, it's in great shape...and boy does this English paint shine up! A light polishing compound brought back sections to brand new, feeling as smooth as silk and almost looking wet. Can't wait till the final polishing and waxing go on.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2018)

BTW...the brooks seat apparently wasn't conditioned over the years. Although pliable, it's dry. I've been using a lot of leather conditioner on it, which is now starting to make it feel less like the scales on a fish and soften it up. No, it won't bring it back/heal it (after all, this was once an animal hide), but it will look and feel a lot better.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2018)

IMHO...Raleigh and Schwinn had the best chrome. Period.

As I'm using WD-40 and 0000 steel wool on the chrome, especially the rims, I'm seeing it coming back to look like brand new. Unreal! You can comb your hair in it...and I haven't even applied the polish to it. Worth the 120 mile round trip!


----------

